# Heavy carbon deposits



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I bought a new CZ75b a few months back and I have a "sticky" problem.
The first 1200 rounds I broke it in with were American Eagle 9mm's. I can't remember the weight but I think they were 105g frags. I had no problems. Just bought 1000 rds. of Aguila FMJ 115g and took them to the range. The first visit, we ran maybe 250 - 300 rds. At the end, I was experiencing FTL's on 7 out of 10 shots. The slide would stop about .5" from full forward and I had to slam it with my hand to fully load.
Took the gun home for cleaning and I don't think I've ever seen so much carbon on the ramp. I thought ok, maybe 250 is the limit between cleanings. Today I went to the range and I didn't have 65 rounds through it before it did the same thing. The ramp which is always mirror like was caked with flat black gunk.
I thought maybe I had left too much oil residue the first time so I was sure I got any access off but obviously that wasn't the problem.
In a few days I'll go back with American Eagle and see what happens before I call the mfr.
Has anyone else had problems with the Aguila Ammo?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't ever used Aguila ammunition. But I handload with WW231, a very dirty-burning pistol powder.
My 1911s don't fail to feed with WW231, regardless of the number of shots fired. But many 1911s are "loose" guns, meant to run dirty.

Your description suggests that the powder used in the Aguila ammunition is not being fully consumed before the pistol's breech begins to open.
Either that, or it just burns very dirty.

My best suggestion is that you change to some other brand of ammunition.
Experiment with several different manufacturers' products.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input. One more question. My shiny clean barrel with the mirror like polished ramp now looks like anodized aluminum. Still shiny but black. Should I try jewlers rouge to try to clean that oxidation off, or will it still be fine?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crocus cloth (rouge-impregnated-cloth "sandpaper") works quite well.
Just wrap a strip of it around a piece of dowel, and go to it.
Keep the dowel flat against the feed ramp, so you don't change the feed ramp's shape.
Wrap it around a flat stick, for the barrel itself.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

What Steve said, I have shot aguila Ammo in another caliber and it is very dirty also the stuff I had an oily feel to it.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Since you're being told to try other ammo, if you can use FMJ, I'd recommend Blazer Brass.

I tend to shoot Remington UMC for cheapness, but that comes at the price of dirty powder. Blazer Brass burns cleaner.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

That's a new idea for me. Thanks for letting me know about it.
I have since gone at the ramp with a dremel tool with a brass wire wheel. This brought the ramp back to a shiny gray but the outer barrel and frankly, just about every metal component is now a shiny black... almost an anodized gloss! is there any chemical that can remove this or do I use rouge on a Q-tip?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dremel tools and wire wheels are the wrong way to polish a feed ramp.
You can very easily over-polish, and change the shape or dimensions of the feed ramp.
You can even "dig a hole" in it.

That's why I suggested that you use crocus cloth and a dowel segment.
That method will never do any damage.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dremel tools and wire wheels are the wrong way to polish a feed ramp.
> You can very easily over-polish, and change the shape or dimensions of the feed ramp.
> You can even "dig a hole" in it.
> 
> ...


I'm with Steve right up to the crocus cloth part. My understanding of that stuff makes it WAY too course for that. One thing you do NOT want to do is modify the feed ramp other than lightly polishing it.

In order for a pistol to function the lips on the mag has to be in good order to provide correct timing to the feeding process. Go changing the feed ramp, another critical part of the feeding timing process and you'll make problems you can't fix.

I've always used a metal polish and a finger or if things needed more than that; use 600-800grit wet/dry sand paper with some oil. Remember: you can't put back metal that you already removed.

Understanding that then you can certainly understand why a Dremel tool has no place around your gun and the feed ramp in particular. Not only no, HELL NO!

As far as the ammo you're using and the problems you're having; I've shot some of their .22 stuff and it was way dirty even for .22. Try not to use the cheapest you can find and things will work better.


----------

